# Snow Situation - What about today 28.02.05



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I know your probably bored of the snow thread, but let me if the weathermen got it right because they didn't down here!!!

How much have you had and where r u?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Hull.........0...nothing !!


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Ghent, NULL


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

North Yorks - tons :lol:

Had to cancel a trip across the Pennines today taking safety into account - was the right decision :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Aylesbury... starting to come down a lot more, and I'm supposed to be going to Cambridge tomorrow :?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Its _*SNOW GOOD*_


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Snowed lots but melts.


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Nothing here in North Lancashire, but plenty up the road in Cumbria.

Mike


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Worcester - raining :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevinST said:


> Aylesbury... starting to come down a lot more, and I'm supposed to be going to Cambridge tomorrow :?


Still not settling though - just drizzly sleety grim stuff.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...


Yeah, I had about 8 inches for a while yesterday... but it doesn't last.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

London, raining and cold


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...
> ...


Ho Ho Ho....looks like we are having a wee thaw this afternoon which is a bit of a disaster as temperatures are set to drop to -3C tonight which means roads will be an ice skating rink tomorrow morning.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...
> ...


Need some viagra then Tim!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...


Not the first time '6 inches' and 'lying' (sp) have been used in the same sentence by wee Brett

:twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What is "snow" ?










View from my office window 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > About 6 inches yesterday, a smattering today, still lying...
> ...


Ever the comedian - just not the funny type... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Central London - 7:30 - No snow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

About 2" down here this morning but up to 8" in the Pennines  
It was my day off today so I went out early morning: Cat&Fiddle Road was closed until 11am'ish but small roads were "open" 8) 
And it snowed all day today   

Aparently there is a lot more snow on its way to this part of the country but for now it is all melted down here  but I shall explore the altitude tomorrow afternoon: I'm sure there'll be a lot of whiTTe left for me to play in [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Had some, rain melted it, I don't care how much I exaggerate, it definately wasn't 6 inches


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I have had about 6-12 inch depending on where I look. I couldn't get to work this morning put it that way so I worked from home.

And YES I am talking about snow.

:lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nothing now , 2mm this morning now all gone , up in sunny Wigan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why does your car look so clean, Mikey 8) 
Mine's filthy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Mine's filthy


Mine too been to work every day :x :x :x


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

was in Warwick on Tuesday... some snow here in morning, light dusting on way to Warwick but no probs, then up to Huddersfield yesterday, lots of snow but no real probs on roads... some heavy blizzards on way home last night south of Nottingham - and some idiots on roads... including one Barratts Furniture removals van P744 FEG weaving across all 3 lanes to try and get round the 50mph traffic, tailgating everything... complete nutter... mind you he did back off and keep to the inside lane after I took a picture of him.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's filthy
> ...


Shall we introduce a _National Car Wash Day_ tomorrow :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Have to go out sat to do the southport run , so call it sat afternoon :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Saturday afternoon:
National Car Wash Day/Afternoon
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] hope it is [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Is now snowing hard in Princeton New Jersey!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Been robbed in Chester by the weather men............again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Sitting here in Surrey (right near j10 of M25) it's snowing nicely right now. 
Sledging tomorrow with the kids. woooohoooo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I want some snow!!! :evil:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Snowing like hell in Bloomsbury!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> was in Warwick on Tuesday... some snow here in morning, light dusting on way to Warwick but no probs, then up to Huddersfield yesterday, lots of snow but no real probs on roads... some heavy blizzards on way home last night south of Nottingham - and some idiots on roads... including one Barratts Furniture removals van P744 FEG weaving across all 3 lanes to try and get round the 50mph traffic, tailgating everything... complete nutter... mind you he did back off and keep to the inside lane after I took a picture of him.....


He was maybe concerned about the idiot pointing a camera at him..... :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Was properly snowing, but not settling on the ground this morning when i came to the car, it's the third morning this week i've had to scrape the snow off!!!

Here's what it was like this morning :lol: 

I wanted to have one of the photos i took this morning as my sig pic but my camera phone obviously hasn't got the same quality that my digital camera has (see sig pic to compare difference


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> Was properly snowing, but not settling on the ground this morning when i came to the car, it's the third morning this week i've had to scrape the snow off!!!
> 
> Here's what it was like this morning :lol:
> 
> I wanted to have one of the photos i took this morning as my sig pic but my camera phone obviously hasn't got the same quality that my digital camera has (see sig pic to compare difference


I can't see any difference!! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Was properly snowing, but not settling on the ground this morning when i came to the car, it's the third morning this week i've had to scrape the snow off!!!
> ...


I'm waiting for someone to make a comment about the digital camera squashing things up.

It's bound to happen (especially now i've made this comment).


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey L8 your camera seems to be squashing things up


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Forget the digital camera - be more concerned about the Transit van parked opposite. Your car WILL end up looking like your sig if he parks behind you... :?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It's snowing well here now and settling


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


 :lol: Luckily, i had parked in a residents parking bay last night so he couldn't park behind me.

I did have to contend with having a BMW M5 behind me though.

Sorry, i forgot the B was banned on here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No more snow left down here  
but still loads 1000ft up


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: It snowed here(Hitchin) for about 24 hours but none settled.Clear and sunny now!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anymore today, we had a light dusting this morning and it is trying to snow now but no a very good effort.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Had many light dustings since last Monday :x . I wish it would just snow good and proper and be done with it so I can go and build a big great fat snow man  [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Bright and sunny in Brighton today (like yesterday actually) but no doubt temps will drop again by tonight and I'll be forced to venture out into the snow again later... :x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No fresh snow, but still quite a lot still lying in Livingston and higher ground in Fife/Lothians etc.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's snowing here all day


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> It's snowing here all day


Go and build a snow man on my behalf please  8)


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

No snow, very heavy frost though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nowt here today ,light dusting south of the river yesterday off to Inverness tomorrow so god knows what its like there?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

19:40 - London

Light snow/rain.

Not settling, very cold (0 degrees)

Tomorrow is the first day of March, and i cant see any improvement 

Please God, lets have a change please cant bare the cold any longer.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Had a light dusting first thing this morning over a hrad frost. It then snowed almost all the way over the hills to Lytham where there was none on the ground. Apparently there was a fair bit in Bolton. Driving back home later this evening - again snow most of the way after hitting the Pennines.

Still some hefty bits left from last week on the hills. One huge drift at Blubberhouses is still running into the road  . Just hoping we either get a massive amount so it snows us in - or stays away so we can just get on :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Still snowing  
It's my day off tomorrow so I will go (er: drive!!) and play and I will build this snowman for you, Abi :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Still snowing
> It's my day off tomorrow so I will go (er: drive!!) and play and I will build this snowman for you, Abi :-*


Blimey it must be quite deep where you are then . I want snow now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Still snowing
> ...


Not too much on the roads down here, Abi, but 6 to 8 miles further east into the Pennines and it is *thick* [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

12:52 - 1st March

Central London - 3 degrees, no snow or rain, feels very cold though


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We had rain last night where's all this cold weather with snow?!?!?! :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Snowing here again - about three inches overnight and still snowing...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Snowing here again - about three inches overnight and still snowing...


Up to your waist then Mr W?

:twisted:

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Snowing here again - about three inches overnight and still snowing...
> ...


Hey - I was going to use that again!!!

May I suggest for Bs personal safety that he colours his hair a bright colour......... just incase he falls into a drift.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Hair? Don't get me started on the hair subject. You and JacTT225 haven't got a leg to stand on!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> We had rain last night where's all this cold weather with snow?!?!?! :evil:


Lee it's here 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm1971.jpg

and here

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm1970.jpg

oh yeah theres some here as well 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm1972.jpg

Lee it's really simple you buy a snowboard/ski's then put them in your car and drive to the Alp's, i got so feed up with bland mild winters a few years ago i decided it was the only option


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There's a car here somewhere.... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L7 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm1971.jpg
> 
> and here
> 
> ...


Brilliant piccies 8) Where is the Alps is that? I think I may recognise the shape of the peak :roll: 1st picture that is

Nought left down here now: the snow turned to rain last night.
But there was still plenty left around Castleton


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The first pic is Samoens village, the 2nd is on one of the ski runs in Morrion (sp?) and the last was take on the road coming back down from the Col duex plain.

Whole area is beautiful and well worth a visit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L7 said:


> The first pic is Samoens village, the 2nd is on one of the ski runs in Morrion (sp?) and the last was take on the road coming back down from the Col duex plain.
> 
> Whole area is beautiful and well worth a visit.


Yup: Samoens. That's it. I've been there in Summer but the peak looks very distinctive.
Any good for skiing? What's the %age between black/red/blue runs?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

C.London - 17:22 heavy snow, though not settled yet.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> C.London - 17:22 heavy snow, though not settled yet.


What you talking about???

I'm in Central West London and there isn't a spec of snow here at 17:23


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No fightin' boyz!! Come up to the Pennines and play 

Nice snow again today 8)


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Mid/East kent is very bad (m2/m20). My Wife's work let her leave early and it took five hours to travel the 10 miles home


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > C.London - 17:22 heavy snow, though not settled yet.
> ...


Are you sure? more like rain, looked like snow, but definately is rain.

Where in the City are you?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > The first pic is Samoens village, the 2nd is on one of the ski runs in Morrion (sp?) and the last was take on the road coming back down from the Col duex plain.
> ...


I will bring a map to torquay with me so you can have a look for yourself


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super. Thanks for that


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Most definitely snowing here, had to scrape it off the car this morning - the most there has been in my area of London for a couple of years.

Heres a photo out of my office window.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

snowing here in london too, now started to rain, guess it will thin out shortly, and we will be back to normal


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Had a right old dumping in Reigate this morning. WHITEOUT!!! (for about an hour). Went to the dentist at 9:30 wondering if I'd make it to work afterwards. Settled really well and temp on DIS was -1.5, big fluffy flakes. All in all only an inch but nice to see it settle for once. Side roads were dodgy, I nearly slid into the kerb after becoming complacent, slowed right down after that I can tell you.

Drove 15 miles west to Cobham after my "treatment" and they all said "snow, what snow". Very localised innit.

Andy (loves snow)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kent Again


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Bridgwater in Somerset.

Drizzle/snow flurries/sun/windy/foggy

and it's only the early evening!

Let you know if it does anything else this afternoon. :wink:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Started to snow around 7:30am this morning and settled pretty quick. This was taken just after 8am.










First time I have used 4x4 in the snow and applied a little power in the snow and got the car sideways which was great fun!

Alex


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

seems like a long time ago now... :? :? :? nice while it lasted 

Roll on summer 8)

Andy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Not that long. We had plenty of snow here on Saturday and it melted by Sunday. Also on Sunday morning there was still snow around Gatwick.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Getting warmer and brighter now, cant wait for summer  8)


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

8C tonight when I got in the car at 8pm so not to bad at all.

Alex


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is certainly warmer...but I doubt that summer is coming now.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I put a pair of shorts on when I got home tonight  8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

More snow on the way for the weekend!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> More snow on the way for the weekend!


Yup, that's what I've heard :? 
Don't put your winter woolies away yet, Abi :wink:


----------

